# MY 11 undocumented features



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If you are struggling with your decision ( like me ) on whether to buy an MY 11, I present to you this, further, enhancement spotted on the car at WLMG last night.

A useful tag to help close the boot 










Anyone got anything else?


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Yip definitely worth the price increase now!



Zed Ed said:


> If you are struggling with your decision ( like me ) on whether to buy an MY 11, I present to you this, further, enhancement spotted on the car at WLMG last night.
> 
> A useful tag to help close the boot
> 
> ...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Order now placed this morning ,wish I'd known about that boot closing tab earlier ,would have been further up the list :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If that tag had some red inserts I would be placing my order right now. Without them though, I'm not so sure I can justify it.

Say if I did buy one though, what would the situation be regarding warranty if I closed the boot lid without using that tag?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh cant afford the extra cash for the new car but wonder if i could retro fit this to my current one....just need to try and save up the £500 its likely to cost! Dam you Nissan!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't forget, it now has the three flash, lane change indicator....

But, the sunglasses holder has been deleted. Which is actually good, in my opinion, because all it did was rattle. With or without glasses.

Ed, just do it.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Naranja said:


> Don't forget, it now has the three flash, lane change indicator....


Is it possible to enable the MY2010 to have three flash lane changer?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Don't forget, it now has the three flash, lane change indicator....
> 
> But, the sunglasses holder has been deleted. Which is actually good, in my opinion, because all it did was rattle. With or without glasses.
> 
> Ed, just do it.


Yep I spent 3 hours trying to trace a rattle which was the glasses rattling! Blutack is the answer - high tech much.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Don't forget, it now has the three flash, lane change indicator....
> 
> But, the sunglasses holder has been deleted. Which is actually good, in my opinion, because all it did was rattle. With or without glasses.
> 
> Ed, just do it.


Dang, I didn't spot the deletion of the sunglasses holder! I find it really useful. Might cancel my order now...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

glad i didn't order,need a sunglass holder


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> glad i didn't order,need a sunglass holder


Ye, to stop the glare from your own ass hole  lol


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

go and source some better brakes or wider wheels...make some poll´s about who has the longest and are you the nicest guy on here....


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> go and source some better brakes or wider wheels...make some poll´s about who has the longest and are you the nicest guy on here....


Regardless of what we have or what we do, our personality shines through :thumbsup:


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Whats the point in that boot shut apart from to trap arms?

The picture of a dent underneath someones rear spolier told me everything i need to know about how to shut the boot


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

boot shut upgrade pack? Oh, that will be £872.56 please sir....


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

They have moved the heated seat switch forward to an easier to reach position .... woohoo !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> They have moved the heated seat switch forward to an easier to reach position .... woohoo !


That was always the stupidest afterthought! Which idiot decided to put them there? And it is absolutely impossible to see which position you have switched them to.

Having gone to the expense and weight of electric seats, could they not have made them memory ones? Particularly as there is no way of them remembering positions after motoring forward to get someone/thing into the back seats.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

And why put heated seats in a car that gets so hot


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> That was always the stupidest afterthought! Which idiot decided to put them there? And it is absolutely impossible to see which position you have switched them to.
> 
> Having gone to the expense and weight of electric seats, could they not have made them memory ones? Particularly as there is no way of them remembering positions after motoring forward to get someone/thing into the back seats.


They could learn a thing or two from VOLVO. The best most luxurious electric memory heated seats I`ve ever sat in. And they worked on a key fob so it had changed position before you even opened the door. RRP for that car £35k but not on a twice the price Nissan .... Doh.

And another "upgrade" for 2011 - A red cam cover under the bonnet and a carbon fibre strut brace.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> They could learn a thing or two from VOLVO. The best most luxurious electric memory heated seats I`ve ever sat in. And they worked on a key fob so it had changed position before you even opened the door. RRP for that car £35k but not on a twice the price Nissan .... Doh.
> 
> And another "upgrade" for 2011 - A red cam cover under the bonnet and a carbon fibre strut brace.


But it was still a Volvo.....
(Sorry, I'm a biker, it's bred into me!) 
Smiley face.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

I've remembered something else, having seen the rear light thread. When Andy was round the back of the car last Friday at Mill Hill, he said that all four lights now light up, I'm sure he mentioned about it being with braking too. Ed or Sumo, remember that?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> I've remembered something else, having seen the rear light thread. When Andy was round the back of the car last Friday at Mill Hill, he said that all four lights now light up, I'm sure he mentioned about it being with braking too. Ed or Sumo, remember that?


Yeah I think it did that in Germany too, but someone said it might have been running US spec lights.

There's some small print about Euro lighting regs that means Nissan can't make 4 rear lights over here.

At least it's not a big deal to mod and I think it's safer having only 2 of them acting as brake lights as it helps differentiate when they're on.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah I think it did that in Germany too, but someone said it might have been running US spec lights.
> 
> There's some small print about Euro lighting regs that means Nissan can't make 4 rear lights over here.
> 
> At least it's not a big deal to mod and I think it's safer having only 2 of them acting as brake lights as it helps differentiate when they're on.


Sorry David, I may not have been clear; it was Andy, the Nissan 'expert' on the microphone, who said this, as a kind of plus point. I remember the car in Germany being like that, we had a conversation about it. I also remember the chat about it being potentially illegal in the UK. He may have it wrong obviously....


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep the guy from mill hill did say all 4 lights shine under braking.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Kizzz said:


> Yep the guy from mill hill did say all 4 lights shine under braking.


Nice one, thanks. I know I wasn't hearing things now!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I recall that isn't 100% legal for the reasons Mr Yu has stated.

Anyone?

D


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> I recall that isn't 100% legal for the reasons Mr Yu has stated.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> D


We discussed this a long time ago when the Zele kits were first around. We decided it can't be 'illegal' to all extents as some cars on the road had four light/four brake light combo fitted. 
I've started my own technical survey on the way in this morning so can start a list: Hyundai Sante Fe, has four separate lights illuminated but only two work when braking. The previous one was a Lexus, I think, where all four lights illuminated, under braking aswell.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

does said leather pull explode under harsh bumps? disabling the boot??? 

if not why not lol


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

There are heated seats in my MY10 car? I'd never have known since couldn't see a switch. 
3 flash indicator - I already have the light finger pressure human activation feature, used to give variable amount of flashes (inc 3).
Boot lid pull, good call, stupid to not have one in the first place, should be an auto retrofit at next service!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> I recall that isn't 100% legal for the reasons Mr Yu has stated.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> D


They'll join the list of 'deletes' for europe

1. Afterburner Lights
2. JDM performance :flame:
3. Worry free LC :runaway:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

If it isnt legal how come several Audi & Merc models have it as standard?

I checked the current display car last night: Sides on = four rear, Brakes on = four rear (plus high-level).

p.s. followed a truck last night with 6 + 6

p.p.s. Did you know the front running LEDs go to a lower intensity when car lights (not sure whether its side or head) are switched on?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> They'll join the list of 'deletes' for europe
> 
> 1. Afterburner Lights
> 2. JDM performance :flame:
> 3. Worry free LC :runaway:


Stop sh1t stirring!

All of the above have been confirmed for UK cars.
4 launches before letting it cool down for a couple of miles sounds entirely reasonable to me!


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I did find a disappointment with the new seats on the MY2011!
When pulling the seats forward to test getting the kids in the rear they do not come fully forward. 
This is because the side bolster are bigger than on the 2009 and it crushes the seatbelt catch!
They are so big that the seat back would not stay forward without holding it and squashing the seat bolster!
Still like the seats but it is making me think if you use the back seats it may be wise to opt for the other seats!


----------



## GTRPARTSMAN (Dec 2, 2010)

I can release that the MY2011 Will have Launch Control!!
:bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTRPARTSMAN said:


> I can release that the MY2011 Will have Launch Control!!
> :bowdown1:


Awesome news........didn´t know that...thanks a lot:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## GTRPARTSMAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Anytime! they have also just the new 0-60 for my2011 which is a ridiclously quick 3.04secs!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

48 to go!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 48 to go!


:chuckle:


----------

